# Panasonic PT-AE3000U Projector Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/panny3000.jpg[/img]*Win a Panasonic PT-AE3000U Projector!*

Here we go again... now is your chance to win one of the finest projectors on the market. 

This giveaway is sponsored by our friends at Visual Apex. While this unit will not ship from them, my Panasonic 4000 did, which leaves me with this 3000 that I need to let some lucky member own. Yes, this one has been slightly used, but it is practically brand new... with only 250 hours use... and a brand spankin' new bulb will come with it! The 3000 is sitting here in my office in the original box with the new bulb also in the box, both ready to be shipped.

Our way of saying thanks for being a member at the Shack... :T

So here is the scoop... easy as pie... as usual...

*Qualifications: (Please Read Carefully!)*


Qualification period is from _*April 1, 2010 through June 30, 2010*_.
Qualifying members must be registered by June 15, 2010 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held around the first week of July 2010 from the qualified entries.
You must have a minimum total post count of 10 posts in the forums.(_*Minimum 25 word count!*_)
*>>>* *Members that already have a post count of 10 posts may already meet this requirement if word count is met.* *<<<*

Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.

Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the Panasonic PT-AE3000U Projector Giveaway Qualification Thread. 

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by June 15, 2010 in order to qualify.

SHIPPING: We will only ship to U.S.A. address and will cover these shipping costs. If you are in foreign land and win the unit, you must provide a U.S.A. address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ahan.. great giveaway...


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Almost there!! HTS has the best giveaways on the interweb


----------



## JohnWin909 (May 25, 2010)

Everyone has a 2% chance to win this thing * crosses fingers *


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*marlin* wins the Panasonic projector giveaway!

*Congratulations marlin!*

On behalf of Home Theater Shack and Visual Apex... we all hope you enjoy your projector!


----------

